# Photographing Silver Dialled Watches



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Here's my latest acquisition (and possibly soon coming to a SC near you) which I'm finding it difficult to photograph. There's no problems with the polished bits, so the exposure etc. seems OK:










But getting the silver dial to look right is problematic. I've tried messing about with CS5 and here's the best I can do










Or this one with the distracting background heavily (and clumsily) burned in



In both pics the polished case looks right but I simply can't get the silver Cote De Geneve dial right.

I'll try it with artificial light and see if there's an improvement.

Rob


----------



## ~tc~ (Nov 1, 2013)

All the light is coming from behind? You might need a "reflector" in front - something like white poster board works great for cheap.


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

I've had reasonable results by lighting metallic silver (e.g. starburst or grained) dials obliquely with the light source coming through the glass at 30 - 45 degrees to the plane of the dial. I've not tried a silvered mirror dial, but apparently they're a nightmare

Unfortunately all the examples that I've got were taken when I was playing with depth of field with a new macro lens. I got too close and the DoF was too shallow so the case or dial were out of focus.

This was the best one I got (metallic grey dial though)...










The light source in this case was diffuse (daylight through a voile, coming from the right). Point sources showed the light starburst graining up better, but I preferred this look.


----------



## YuriLori (Feb 24, 2014)

They are all pretty good, to me though, although its more evident with the last one, the focus is slightly off.

Focus looks like it needs to be very slightly brought forward to really keep the detail crisp on the dial. But its marginal. Its still all pretty clear, I just believe the above would give it more clarity and crispness.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

YuriLori said:


> They are all pretty good, to me though, although its more evident with the last one, the focus is slightly off.
> 
> Focus looks like it needs to be very slightly brought forward to really keep the detail crisp on the dial. But its marginal. Its still all pretty clear, I just believe the above would give it more clarity and crispness.


You're right, Yuri. I'm going to give it another try this weekend. Fingers crossed.....

Rob


----------



## kornafluckees (Jan 25, 2008)

It's all about the 'angle of dangle' â€¦ check this book out http://www.amazon.co.uk/Light-Science-Magic-Introduction-Photographic/dp/0240812255 â€¦ it will tell you everything you need to know about the 'family of angles' and controlling reflections.

dunk


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I have solved the problem. The watch has been traded in favour of one with a white dial. Surely that will be easier???


----------

